
Hash based signatures - jonbaer
https://www.imperialviolet.org/2013/07/18/hashsig.html
======
mappu
The linked paper about n^O(log n) discrete logarithms is nightmare material.
Even more so that it didn't seem to reach (my selection of) mainstream news.

------
jessaustin
I'm surprised this one didn't make more of a splash.

